# Two pontilled John Cables



## bottles_inc (Jul 10, 2021)

Around a month ago I bought the bottle on the right because it was an NY bottle, had an interesting shape (my favorite thing to collect) and was pontilled. The same seller then put up another john cable, and I had to have it. Not sure how many other john cables are out there, but I think I'll start working on a run of them. They're neat.














On the later one you can see where the lip was applied to the main body super clearly, it's cool


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice bottles!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 10, 2021)

Always love a N.Y. bottle. Nice direction for the collection. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Always love a N.Y. bottle. Nice direction for the collection.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.






The only iron pontil I ever dug was a new york beauty! Also nice ones bottles_inc


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 10, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> View attachment 227371
> 
> The only iron pontil I ever dug was a new york beauty! Also nice ones bottles_inc


That's a great one! One of those has been on the wish list since you posted about finding it


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 10, 2021)

How do you spell Drool? Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jul 11, 2021)

My earliest bottle is also from NY, Howell & Smith.......


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> My earliest bottle is also from NY, Howell & Smith.......  View attachment 227377


Sweet RoyalRuby. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 11, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> That's a great one! One of those has been on the wish list since you posted about finding it


It's a scarce one. I believe 3 on a rarity scale of 1 to 5 with 5 being most common.


----------



## cor3y7 (Jul 14, 2021)

Beautiful bottles.


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 6, 2021)

Realize I never posted pics of the bases, so here's a little late night pontil photography


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 12, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Realize I never posted pics of the bases, so here's a little late night pontil photography
> 
> View attachment 228379
> View attachment 228380


Gotta love the IP bases. Some are much more jagged and some are lighter. Always love the crudeness associated!


----------

